# Campillos?



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We are going to have a look at Campillos today, does anybody know what sort of place it is and what it would be like to live there. 
Thanks
Roy


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy C said:


> We are going to have a look at Campillos today, does anybody know what sort of place it is and what it would be like to live there.
> Thanks
> Roy[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks soulboy, that was really helpful, we're just about to go and have a look. Sounds good to me and will try and look at the leather factory, any recommendations for lunch or tapas in the town?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Thanks soulboy, that was really helpful, we're just about to go and have a look. Sounds good to me and will try and look at the leather factory, any recommendations for lunch or tapas in the town?


When I go over there to see Juan and Javier there is a little bar just across from the church called Los Angeles.The guy who owns it is called Antonio and his meals and tapas are great and not over priced.You also have La Bodega again good food and not over priced.Just out of interest are you looking around the town on your own or with an agent?Like I said mate best of luck in your search..


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

soulboy said:


> When I go over there to see Juan and Javier there is a little bar just across from the church called Los Angeles.The guy who owns it is called Antonio and his meals and tapas are great and not over priced.You also have La Bodega again good food and not over priced.Just out of interest are you looking around the town on your own or with an agent?Like I said mate best of luck in your search..


Hi soulboy we went there and called into the leather outlet on route, really good quality goods in there. 
We are looking at a place tomorrow with an agent so decided as we had some free time to take a trip up and have all-around town. We pulled up just past the Mercadona and went into the first bar on the left, a Chinese lady and Spanish guy was running it but as we sat there and looked around we both looked at each other and said noooooo. Anyway as we had travelled up from the coast we decided to look around before dismissing it completely. We took a walk down and to the left and came upon a square that was having g a bit of work done but it was really nice and we had lunch in a bar on the square, I. can't remember the name but it was nice sitting outside while inside the bar was on the right and looked very smart, the chap running it was really friendly and the food was good, I had not seen your latest reply and my phone I dropped today so I couldn't access this site. We had another walk around and were really impressed with the architecture of the place and it had a nice atmosphere , so we're looking forward to the viewing tomorrow. We're also at Algorobbo viewing tomorrow as well.
Thanks again
Roy


----------

